# Australia's 3 Mines Policy



## dj_420 (7 June 2006)

Due to talk about Aust embracing nuclear power and reviewing current three mines policy there would be many potential aust uranium companies that will show potential. 

Aust uranium companies that currently hold known uranium resources that arent able to mine due to three mines policy will be stocks that will show large increased interest.

IMO this is a perfect time to pick up some uranium stocks that have previously been overlooked due to the fact that the market sentiment until late was very negative concerning this policy.

What aust uranium stocks are there currently that hold significant resources???


----------



## nizar (7 June 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> What aust uranium stocks are there currently that hold significant resources???




RPT
AGS
PDN (undeveloped; at least 3 years away from production)

BHP


----------



## Sean K (7 June 2006)

VUL and SMM in JVs are sitting on the largest undeveloped resource in Australia. 30,000 tons at Valhalla and Skal near Mt Isa. 

Massive potential. Unfortunately, they're in QLD.  :swear: 

Close to mining? Who knows in this environment. It may never happen.


----------



## petee (7 June 2006)

check out Quantum Resources (QUR)..by far the best underdeveloped uranium stock as of the large uranium resource and top management..RPT as well but my preference is for Quantum.   blue sky in the future


----------



## Dr Stock (24 July 2006)

*3 Mine Policy to be scrapped*

According to crazyjimsmith.com Labor is going to scrap its 3 mine policy tonight!


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

*Re: 3 Mine Policy to be scrapped*

They are not going to scrap it tonite.

However Beazley has said he wants to scrap it early next year.

Whether he can do that is undetermined, it is certainly a step in the right directon though.

So yes this means Uranium explorers particularly outside SA and NT should do well tomorrow.


----------



## x2rider (24 July 2006)

*Re: 3 Mine Policy to be scrapped*

 UM    whats that ?
 Talk slowly I am a kiwi


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

*Re: 3 Mine Policy to be scrapped*

From news.com.au

Qld cool on Beazley backflip
From: AAP 
July 24, 2006  
QUEENSLAND Premier Peter Beattie has reacted cautiously to Kim Beazley's announcement he will move to scrap the Labor Party's no new uranium mines policy.

The Federal Labor Leader will formally announce the policy backflip in a speech to the Sydney Institute tonight. 

Ahead of his speech, Mr Beazley said he will seek a change to Labor's platform at next year's national conference to replace the no new mines policy with an approach based on the world's strongest export safeguards. 

Mr Beattie issued a brief statement tonight. 

"I will read Mr Beazley's statement and look forward to the debate at the national conference which will determine the party's position."

In April, Mr Beattie ordered bureaucrats to study whether mining uranium would damage Queensland's lucrative coal industry. 

The move represented a significant shift from his previous staunch hostility to uranium mining on the basis of party policy obliging Labor governments to block all new mine proposals. 

The ALP adopted its three mines policy in 1984 to confine uranium production to Ranger, Nabarlek and Olympic Dam mines.


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

*Re: 3 Mine Policy to be scrapped*



			
				x2rider said:
			
		

> UM    whats that ?
> Talk slowly I am a kiwi




This could be the first time since 1984 that Uranium explorers can mine and sell Uranium in Australia outside of the 3 existing mines.

It is huge news.  Uranium stocks could soar tomorrow (I think - this is no recommendation whatsoever to anyone)


How will this affect BHP - will the shares drop tomorrow?


----------

